# Hopeing



## Weasel16 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay I’m on my last leg, I was going to see if I could get a mother board for my computer, an HP Pavilion a574n refurbished, so I could get a better graphics card, I have a feeling that it will mean getting another power supply, fan, and memory. But It’s this or get a new pc. I was wondering if any of you had any suggestions. 
My system specks
Product number 
PC165A
Introduction date 
24-March-04
Country/region sold in 
•	United States
•	Canada
Hardware
Base processor and speed 
Pentium 4/3.40 GHz:
•	HyperThreading Technology
•	800 MHz front side bus
•	mPGA478 
Chipset 
848P
Motherboard manufacturer 
•	ASUS P4SD-LA PES Revision 0.01
•	HP/Compaq motherboard name: Oxford
•	Motherboard specifications 
Memory 
Component Attributes 
RAM (installed) 1 GB (2 x 512)
Maximum allowed	2 GB (2 x 1 GB) requires the replacement of the installed 512 MB DIMMS
Speed supported	PC3200 MB/sec
Type	184 pin, DDR1-400 SDRAM
DIMM slots	Two
Open slots	None
Hard drive 
•	250 GB Ultra DMA
•	7200 rpm
DVD-ROM drive 
16x maximum speed
Multi-media drive 
4x DVD+R/+RW 
Type Attributes 
DVD+R Write Once	4X
DVD+RW Rewritable	2.4X 
DVD ROM Read	8X 
CD-R Write Once	16X
CD-RW Rewritable	10X
CD-ROM Read	40X
Power	DC5V, DC12V
Video Standards	PAL, NTSC
Interface	IDE
Data Buffer Memory	2 MB
Diskette drive 
1.44 MB (3.5-inch)
Video graphics 
nVidia FX5200XT (Lancer) card:
•	8x AGP card
•	Up to 128 MB DDR video memory
(note: replaced with nVidia eGeForce7600GS)
Sound/audio 
•	Integrated AC'97
•	6-channel configurable audio
Network 
Integrated 10/100Base-T Fast Ethernet interface
Fax/Modem 
High-speed V.92 data/fax
MPEG 
MPEG2 for full-motion digital video
9-in-1 card 
•	USB interface 
•	9-in-1 digital media card reader supports the following cards: 
o	Compact Flash I 
o	Compact Flash II 
o	SmartMedia 
o	Memory Stick 
o	Memory Stick Pro 
o	MultiMediaCard 
o	Secure Digital (SD) 
o	Micro Drive 
o	xD Picture Card (xD = extreme digital) 
External I/O ports 
I/O ports on the front panel
Port type Quantity 
USB (2.0)	Three (One on 9-in-1 faceplate, two on motherboard)
9-in-1 media card reader	One card with four slots
IEEE 1394	One
Headphone	One
Line-in	One
Microphone	One
I/O ports on the back panel
Port type Quantity 
USB (2.0)	Four
IEEE 1394	One
Audio	One each (line-in, line-out, microphone)
Serial	One
Parallel	One
LAN	One
VGA (monitor)	One
PS/2 (keyboard, mouse)	Two
Expansion slots (total) 
Slot type Quantity 
PCI	Three (two available)
DIMM	Two (both occupied)
AGP 8x	One (occupied)
Drive bays (total) 
Bay type Quantity 
5.25-inch, external	Two (both occupied)
3.5-inch, external	Two (both occupied)
Keyboard and mouse 
•	Premium wireless keyboard
•	Quebec Canada keyboard kit (French Canada only)
•	Premium wireless optical mouse
Software
Key to software: 
•	cd/dvd = media included in box 
•	eng = English only, even in French Canada 
•	fc = only available in French Canada 
•	nfc = not available in French Canada 
Software titles that shipped with PC 
Software category Software title 
Operating System	•	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 
•	Microsoft Service Packs 
CD/CD-RW/DVD	•	RecordNow 6.5 
•	WinDVD SE 4.0 (with optional 5.1 upgrade) 
Entertainment, Music, and Games	•	iTunes 4.2 (with Ouicktime) (nfc) 
•	MUSICMATCH Jukebox 8.0 
•	RealOne Player 
•	Wild Tangent Game Channel (nfc) 
•	Microsoft Plus Digital Media Edition (nfc) 
Imaging, Photography, Video, and Film	•	Adobe Photoshop Album (Starter Edition) (nfc) 
•	WinDVD Creator 2 
Education and Reference	•	MSN Encarta Plus (nfc) 
•	Encarta Encyclopedia 2004 Standard Edition (cd/dvd) (FC) 
Productivity and Finance	•	Microsoft Office 2003 Trial HTML page launcher (nfc) 
•	Adobe Acrobat Reader 
•	Microsoft Works with Office Student and Teacher Edition 2003 trial and Money 2004 combo CD (nfc) 
•	Microsoft Works 7.0 with Office Student and Teacher Edition 2003 Trial CD (fc) 
•	Quicken New User Edition 2004 (nfc) 
HP Recovery •	Microsoft System Restore 
•	Software Repair Wizard 
•	Recovery Software Suite 
Service and Support	•	Backweb Client
•	Help & Support center (fc)
•	Help & Support Center/HP Instant Support (nfc)
•	Safety and Comfort Guide
•	Desktop Web-based registration
PC Security	•	Norton AntiVirus 2004 (60-day LiveUpdate subscription)
•	Norton Personal Firewall 2003
•	Security and backup splash page (nfc)
Utility, Maintenance, and Performance	•	PC Doctor
•	HP Organize (nfc)
•	IntelliMover Data Transfer demo (nfc)
•	Owner services icon and HTML page
ISP Signup	•	Easy Internet Signup
•	AOL
•	MSN 8.0 (nfc)
•	Yahoo (nfc)
•	DigiTerra (nfc)
•	CompuServe (nfc

And my mother board specks
Motherboard Description •	MB manufacturer: ASUS P4SD-LA PES revision 0.01 
•	HP name: Oxford-UL6E 
CPU •	Socket 478 
•	Intel Pentium 4 Northwood/Prescott 
•	New power design for up to 3.2+ GHz 
Chipset •	Intel 848P (Breeds Hill) 
•	MCH with Intel ICH5 
•	Supports DDR 266/333/400 SDRAM 
•	Supports Ultra DMA 66/100 IDE devices 
•	Supports Ultra DMA 150 Serial ATA device 
Front Side Bus (FSB) •	800/533/400 MHz 
System Memory •	Two 184-pin DDR DIMM sockets 
•	Up to 2GB memory (the PC manufacturer's recommended maximum memory may differ) 
•	Non-ECC 2.5V DDR SDRAM 
•	Register DIMM not supported 
Expansion Slots •	One AGP 8X/4x slot 
•	Three PCI slots 
VGA •	Integrated 3D graphics controller 
•	In Springdale chipset 
Serial ATA •	Intel ICH5 supports two UltraDMA/150 SATA connectors 
Onboard IDE •	Intel ICH5 embedded Dual channel Bus Master ports supports UltraDMA 100/66 connectors, PIO Mode 3/4, and hot swap function 
•	Intel ICH5 embedded Serial ATA port support to Ultra DMA 150 and hot swap function 
•	ATAPI IDE DVD-ROM, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW, AND LS-120 support 
Onboard Audio •	RealTek ALC650 6-channel audio CODEC subsystem 
•	AC'97 2.2 compliant 
Onboard LAN •	Realtek 8101L LAN PHY (Physical Layer Protocol) 
•	10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet controller 
Special Features •	Power Loss Restart 
•	ASUS EZ Flash 
Rear panel I/O •	One parallel port 
•	One serial port 
•	One PS/2 keyboard 
•	One PS/2 mouse port 
•	One RJ-45 port 
•	Up to 4 USB 2.0 / USB 1.1 ports (two connectors) 
•	One IEEE 1394 port 
•	Audio line-in, line-out, and microphone ports (one each) 
Internal I/O •	Four USB 2.0 ports (two connector) 
•	One IEEE 1394 connector 
•	CPU/chassis fan connectors 
•	20-pin 4-pin ATX 12V power connectors 
•	S/PDIF connector 
•	Speaker out connector 
•	CD/AUX audio connector 
•	Front headphone connector 
BIOS Features •	4Mb Flash ROM 
•	AMI BIOS with Enhanced ACPI, PnP, DMI2.0, Green features •	
Industry Standard •	USB 2.0/1.1 
•	PCI 2.2 
Manageability •	WfM 2.0 
•	DMI 2.0 
•	WOL/WOR by PME 
Form Factor •	Micro-ATX form factor 
•	9.6 inches x 9.6 inches (24.5 cm x 24.5 cm)


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

You can for sure get a new motherboard if you want. I would get another 1GB of ram to go along with it. As for your power supply, i would shoot for at least 500watt. I'm sure what yours is now, but it says on it. 
-What kind of card you looking for? You gonna do lots of gaming?
- Do you have any case fans for airflow?


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

Good PSU
Better PSU
Might as well go with the latter, it's only 10$ more.


----------



## Weasel16 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one case fan, I'm looking to play modern games, get a Nvidia 9 series in. Wont I have to worry about it fitting inside the case?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

my advice ...... dont spend any money on a socket 478 system with agp card

its just not a prudent choice ..... build a nest egg for a new set-up ......... for $800.00 you could do pretty decent ........ save the $300.00 your would have spent and watch it grow .... maybe by late fall you will be ready ???


----------



## Weasel16 (Jan 2, 2008)

but shouldent I be able to put an matx into it? I found a motherboard I think might work, what do you think?
http://www.motherboardpro.com/Intel...-775-Intel-946GZ-Express-Micro-ATX-p-149.html


----------

